# Project Workshop build... a question on framing



## RockingDad (18 Aug 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm building my own workshop from scratch. It'll be 15'x9' on three courses of brick (nearly done), a dpm'd concrete floor and then then timber construction from there in 2x4. Never built anything of this size before and I'm enjoying it. I have some questions on the framing if anyone can help?

I've read that fixings for framing should be twice the length of the material they are going through....so 6 inches. Is this the case? Also what's the best nail for framing and would it be best for screws to be used instead for strength (either pre drill and screw or the super duper self counter sinking self drilling ones)? The frames are going to be lined with ply or osb internally, 50 0r 75mm insulation, tyvek wrap and then shiplap or something similar externally. 

Thanks in advance.

RockingDad


----------



## RobinBHM (18 Aug 2017)

If you are talking about assembly of the studwork then 5.0mm x 80 screws are probably fine and 5.0mm x 100mm if you need to spike screw.

I wouldnt bother nailing the studwork together, just screws are fine. 

Dont forget 50 x 25mm vertical battens between the tyvek and the shiplap


----------



## RockingDad (18 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the info. ..really appreciated. Didnt know on the battern for the tyvek either !

Spike screw? (Sorry for the noobness here)

Cheers

RockingDad


----------



## owen (19 Aug 2017)

On a 4 by 2 stud I normally use 5x 100mm. I have never drilled for a stud just bang the screws in with an impact driver, the same way as if you were skew nailing something, I don't know if skew screwing is a term? . Fixing the bottom plate to the stud I would probably use something like a 5" frame fixing every 600mm and then a few restraint straps every 1200mm also. Brown plugs and 5x 50mm screws will be fine for the straps. If you wanted to be posh you could use resin anchors instead of frame fixings.


----------



## RockingDad (19 Aug 2017)

Thanks Owen. I've just bought an impact driver for the job and ordered 100mm self drilling, lubed etc screws after everyone has said 100mm would be fine.

Hope to finish the brickwork tomorrow and then the framing begins!

Cheers

Rockingdad


----------

